# Space Pawdyssey (My Comic)



## frostclaw (Apr 17, 2017)

Thought I'd toss a link out to my comic. It's rough around the edges since I really just started it to get better and have an ongoing project to encourage me to draw every day.

Space Pawdyssey – Misfits in Space

I usually post new pages up a day early on my FA account.
Userpage of frostclaw -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

~Frost


----------



## Simo (Apr 17, 2017)

Aw, that's cute! I read the first 20 pages; really liked the characters of Felix and Lex. Nice space outfits, too!


----------



## brian577 (Apr 19, 2017)

Been following it since practically the first comic.  Love it.


----------

